# Pest control



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Had a bunny eating my flowers and destroying my garden so I introduced him to some 3/8 steel!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Please post kill shots in the Hunting Forum.

Nice kill.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ni ce kill


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I don’t call those pest I call em dinner. Nice shootn


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks guys. Will post in hunting forum from now on. Still kinda new to forum


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Nice kill bro!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Good shot.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Shot good eating in that ????


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice shot! I have yet to take a bunny will make sure to after quarantine. Is that the standard simple-shot black latex that comes with the scout?


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

AussieHarvest said:


> Nice shot! I have yet to take a bunny will make sure to after quarantine. Is that the standard simple-shot black latex that comes with the scout?


Yes sir it is the stock black bandset for 3/8ths ammo. They are 10 inches with a Viking Warrior pouch.


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

AussieHarvest said:


> Nice shot! I have yet to take a bunny will make sure to after quarantine. Is that the standard simple-shot black latex that comes with the scout?


Yes sir it is the stock black bandset for 3/8ths ammo. They are 10 inches with a Viking Warrior pouch.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome shooting


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

What time are you having dinner? Do you want me to bring anything?


----------

